# First Time Fishing on a Yak!!



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

FINALLY got done with excuses and joined oxbeast on a fishing trip this morning. Launched black water bay and realized quickly that yaks are not as fragile and unstable as I had feared. lol

Not long after that we started catching fish. I see now why so many of you are passionate about this. This could get addictive.

Thanks so much for introducing me to a new way to fish Ox!!

I ended up with a few small specks, 17"ish flounder and a nice slot red.

Ox had a few keeper specks and a beast of a slot Red. Many more mullet and it would not have made it as a keeper. lol


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job. I wish i could of joined you and Oscar. He is a good guide.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good job guys. It is addictive


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

I just got my first kayak 2 months ago and it is the best thing I have ever bought. Nothing more relaxing and fun than kayak fishing.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

It was a good time !! Worked out great my truck was out of comission and I wanted to fish !! 
Thanks for going


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

So the next question is, What kind of Kayak you gonna get????


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

HankHill said:


> So the next question is, What kind of Kayak you gonna get????


Already looking around. lol


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job guys - did the wind effect you much Sunday?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I checked alot of sites and most said the wind would start around noon. 
They were correct it was beautiful with little wind till about 11:30


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

What were you using for bait?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice catch! Where did you get the measuring thing? Looks easy to use, better than a tape.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Baits were mostly gulp shads and rattling hard plastics .


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The extendable fishing ruler I got at Walmart for ten bucks . Very easy to use collapsed its 19 inches but can extend to 36 inches


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

That measuring ruler is really handy. I had seen a few that had been fabricated but never a mass produced one like that. It is really worth the money. I caught all mine on gulp shad. The hard plastics were not working for me as well as they were for Oscar.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, hopefully the Wal mart over here will have one. Just picked up a yak this past weekend, going Thurs after work to get it wet and if it's not nasty out this weekend.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

PCfisher66 said:


> Thanks, hopefully the Wal mart over here will have one. Just picked up a yak this past weekend, going Thurs after work to get it wet and if it's not nasty out this weekend.


Buying a boat, yak, rod, reel or anything else one might want to test causes high winds, heavy seas & weather generally not conducive to testing said purchase.


----------



## SammyYak (Dec 27, 2011)

Just got a chance to sit down and reply. Os, congrats on the first kayaking trip! welcome to the addiction.....admitting it is the first step, or so I'm told.


----------

